# ISO truck side bracket and loom. Western Unimont on a 97 Dodge Ram



## John Tesser (Sep 2, 2017)

Looking for truck side brackets and wireing loom to put my western unimount on my 97 dodge ram p/u. I am in WI but will be going east in a couple weeks. Let me know Thanks John Tesser


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

East? Where about?


----------



## John Tesser (Sep 2, 2017)

Western1 said:


> East? Where about?


Out to see the kids in Connecticut first week of October. You have a bracket in MI?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Those uni mounts are getting harder to find. You'll find one, just be willing to go wherever to get it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I have the truck mount and should have the wiring.


----------



## John Tesser (Sep 2, 2017)

How much and where you at? Thanks


----------



## John Tesser (Sep 2, 2017)

You can reach me @ 715-213-7223
Or [email protected] thanks


----------

